# Centaur Big Game Heads!



## Apex Predator (Aug 26, 2010)

I received these a couple of weeks ago.  They are very impressive looking heads at 1 3/4" width!  I glued in a 75 grain steel insert to get the weight up to 252 grains.  

I figure I have to spend some money for the equipment to sharpen them though.  Is it worth it to buy a Hewlitt half round jewel stick, and that little angle clamp Chris uses?  Probably $75 or more worth of stuff.  I think I may just stick with the big three blades, unless someone has another method to sharpen these bad boys.  I was thinking of making a sharpening file system to use on my Lansky.  Maybe with a chainsaw file?  Any other ideas?


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 26, 2010)

I think, I would maybe buy another set of stones for the Lansky, just for these concave blades, since you use this system. The edges of those stones will put an edge on those heads, and eventually wear down to the shape you need. Maybe ?


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 26, 2010)

Go with the jewl stick and razors edge. It may take a little bit to figure out how to place the blade in the clamp but once you do man can you get them blades some kinda sharp. I used this on the tree sharks I bought and I have been able to get them super sharp just playing around with it. Plus you can put one heck of a edge on a 3 blade head with just the jewl stick too.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 26, 2010)

The hewlitt stick I have has a coarse medium and fine grit on it so its a triangle shape. With the new heads I used the coarse side to grind my burr and changed my angle stropped it across the medium side about 10 to 15 times per side then went to the fine side an polished the blade. Had hair popping off my arm like they was shot out of a gun. And it only takes a few minutes to get them that way.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 26, 2010)

Good Gracious Marty...those will look positively midevil!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 26, 2010)

I have been playing around on a Treeshark, using with a 7/32" chain saw file, loaded with chalk;  it's working.
Next step a 1/4" rod wrapped in 220 emory, then stropped
with leather glued to a  1/2" dowel  loaded with sharpening compound.

I just can't bring myself to stick one of these gut slicing razor blades
on a wheel, mounted to a bench grinder, that is turning the wheel
1750 rpms. Too many pinch points. 
Note to self: I have buffed many brass parts to make a buck, during a previous life. 
The young man in the demo TJ posted, was not even wearing eye protection; scary.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 26, 2010)

3M makes a lapping film for sharpening that goes from 12 microns (1200 grit) to 0.3 microns (18000 grit ) been thinking about getting some and playing round with it some.

http://japanwoodworker.com/dept.asp?s=JapanWoodworker&dept_id=13514


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 26, 2010)

Get Chris to sharpen them. Won't take him but one minute per head. Course you might have to give him one. I think he's short on broadheads this year. Mike


----------



## fountain (Aug 26, 2010)

do i need to say what works best with them???  i got some and they are super sharp with a purd shiny edge!  

im fixin to jump on some the the "light batch"  battle axes.

jim neaves was the guy in the video...he makes the heads.  not wearing eye protection is  not good, but if he makes them and says that is what works best, well its worth a try..it works for me and chris showed me.  
6 of 1 half a dozen of the other here, but i would be willing to bet i will get one sharper with my wheels over than one sharpened with a file.


----------



## 730waters (Aug 26, 2010)

Those are some great looking heads there Apex!  
D.


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 26, 2010)

I think I may just sell these and buy some Big Jim three blades.  I'm set up to sharpen those!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 26, 2010)

I sharpened my tiger sharks with a round file, ceramic rod, and various grits of sand paper wrapped around a wooden dowel. But, I would suggest you find a better method.


----------



## Rare Breed (Aug 26, 2010)

Marty, Jim Neaves recomends the wheelie sharpner sold on the Simmons Broadhead sight for $ 8.95. I use the paper wheels and they are shaving sharp.


----------



## fountain (Aug 26, 2010)

whoaaaa marty, say it aint so.....i am wanting more, but kinda want the bigguns now that i see i can get 200 out of em, but i also want more of the 1.75" heads so i can have some to practice with.  thanks for adding even more thoughts into my swirling head!


----------



## RogerB (Aug 26, 2010)

Them long skinny points look like they would bend mighty easy!


----------



## fountain (Aug 26, 2010)

roger you bend one of them suckers and you done something.  that is some fairly thick blades.... .62 on the big game and .50 on the  battle axe.  the big game is a beefier than a simmons.  i will let ya know bout the bigguns soon....


----------



## fountain (Aug 26, 2010)

ooo and the chisel of the point should help with the bending some too i think.  they are some fine built heads.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 26, 2010)

fountain said:


> roger you bend one of them suckers and you done something.  that is some fairly thick blades.... .62 on the big game and .50 on the  battle axe.  the big game is a beefier than a simmons.  i will let ya know bout the bigguns soon....



Roger, what he really means is .062" bg and .050" ba. TJ, it's getting close to 9:30 again.


----------



## BOFF (Aug 26, 2010)

Those are some wicked looking heads. let us know how they do.

This kit is well below $75.00. I haven't used it, but it seems like the same equipment you mentioned.

http://www.simmonssharks.com/sharpeners




God Bless,
David B.


----------

